# Hopper w/Sling to Hopper 3



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

I'm in the last 6 months of my current 2 year contract with Dish. Last year I bought a vizio 4 k set and this year upgraded my plasma to a Samsung KS8000 65" 4K UltraHD set. I've been thinking about upgrading to the Hopper 3 and 4K Joey's.. But Dish does'nt make it easy with their Expensive Leased equipment and locking you in for another 2 years. Prob the Best aspect of the Hopper 3 is the 16 tuners, as 4K content is limited right now. Is it worth my updating IYHO ? And what path so i take to update ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

go with 4k setup [H3,J4K], the two years will pass quickly


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

We are still living in a mostly SD world and who knows if that will change significantly in two years. In the meantime you'll have to find other sources for 4K content and that could be at an additional cost.

When you trade in your HwS for a single H3, brace yourself for no 4x speed and a cheaply designed UI. But the H3 does have 16 tuners. That is, if your timers will work properly due to the current EPG screw ups.


----------



## 529rvlife (Jan 29, 2018)

Buy your hopper 3. You can get it for 219$ amazon.ebay.wherever. Get a New Unit or buy a remanufactured unit for half that price, around 150$. no lease. you have full control going forward. all you are doing is buying content.


----------

